# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  move y-axis labels on column chart from left to right side

## Kaye

I have a standard column chart, and want to move the y-axis labels from the
left side of the chart to the right side of the chart, but cannot change type
of chart.  this is Excel 2000.  Is this possible to do?

----------


## Andy Pope

Hi,

I have some instructions here,
http://www.andypope.info/tips/tip006.htm

Cheers
Andy

Kaye wrote:
> I have a standard column chart, and want to move the y-axis labels from the
> left side of the chart to the right side of the chart, but cannot change type
> of chart.  this is Excel 2000.  Is this possible to do?

--

Andy Pope, Microsoft MVP - Excel
http://www.andypope.info

----------


## bj

also you can select the axis, select patterns and set tick lables high

"Kaye" wrote:

> I have a standard column chart, and want to move the y-axis labels from the
> left side of the chart to the right side of the chart, but cannot change type
> of chart.  this is Excel 2000.  Is this possible to do?

----------


## Jon Peltier

This doesn't move the tick marks (or the axis itself). Double click the
X axis, and check the Value (Y) Axis Crosses At Maximum box to move the
axis itself.

- Jon
-------
Jon Peltier, Microsoft Excel MVP
Peltier Technical Services
Tutorials and Custom Solutions
http://PeltierTech.com/
_______


bj wrote:

> also you can select the axis, select patterns and set tick lables high
>
> "Kaye" wrote:
>
>
>>I have a standard column chart, and want to move the y-axis labels from the
>>left side of the chart to the right side of the chart, but cannot change type
>>of chart.  this is Excel 2000.  Is this possible to do?

----------


## pedjvak

How we can do this in excel 2013 ?
It is urgent

----------


## tom33952

Click in the chart, in Pivot Chart tools menus choose Layout. In the Axes group, click the Axes drop down, point to Primary Horizontal Axes, and select the bottom option "More primary horizontal axes options." In the Format Axes window, be sure the top right option is active "Axis Options", then near the bottom find "Vertical Axes Crosses:" and click the option for "At maximum category". It will move the vertical axis to cross the x axis at the highest x axis value, which is on the right (unless you changed it).

----------


## pedjvak

thanks to friends for kindly responsibility

----------

